# Format von CD-COver



## Peppl (17. März 2004)

Hallo!
Ich muss ein eigenes Cd Cover ausdrucken.
Kann mir bitte wer sagen wie groß die Norm ist(egal ob in inch pixel oder milimeter) 

Danke Peppl


----------



## Lord Brain (17. März 2004)

Hmmm...wozu gibt es eigentlich Lineale  

12cm * 12cm sind die Maße (bei mir jedenfalls)


----------



## Peppl (18. März 2004)

*danke*

Danke!
Man.. Hätt ich auch selbst draufkommen können.
Tja wenn man den Tag durcharbeitet kommt man auf die einfachsten sachen ned drauf!


----------

